# Fay Tricycle



## Toolbox (Nov 21, 2011)

I have this tricycle I believe is a Fay. Any help on identifying and value would be appreciated.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2011)

There was a complete one of these hanging in the window for years at Faber's Cyclery in San Jose. It was for display, but I always got the impression that they'd have let it go for two grand. Personally, I think that's a bit high, but they didn't really want to sell it. 

Yours is missing the original seat, but it looks as if someone came up with a practical improvisation. Have you tried riding it? I thought these were more wheelchairs than riding tricycles, but I'd be interested to know if they go.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 22, 2011)

*Fay*

I have an ad picture showing the same seat, and a later ad showing a metal framed seat. the ad is without any identification so I am still looking for more substantial information. My wife rode it in a number of parades and does ride quite well but it does take a good deal of effort.  The ad's I have show it as a Tricycle for cripples.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 22, 2011)

There's a little Fay history on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/fay.php

Dave


----------

